# Heavy Duty Air Cleaner



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here are the Installation Instructions and Parts List for the 
18021-01 Heavy Duty Air Cleaner. As far as I can tell this
accessory was only available for the following tractors:
1250…(197-01,-02,-03)
1455…(198-01,-02)
1476…(1476-01)
1477…(1477-01)

Heavy Duty Air Cleaner Page 01


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Heavy Duty Air Cleaner Page 02 (Last)


----------

